# LÖSUNG: Oase BioTec Scrennmatic 140000, Einlauf tropft in Zeolith Kammer



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

Alle Besitzer des Oase BioTec Screenmatic2 140000, also mit dem neuen Filtereinlauf, habe wahrscheinlich schon bemerkt, dass einiges an Wasser durch die vordere Halterung der Screenmatc direkt in die Zeolith Kammer fließt. Ich habe es nicht genau gemessen, aber  über den Tag gesehen kommt da einiges zusammen und setzt das Zeolith schneller zu. Möglicherweise ist es bei den anderen Modellen ähnlich.

Ich habe zufällig einen HTSW DN 40/40 Bogen gefunden, der perfekt auf diese Stelle unter der Screenmatic passt und dafür sorgt, dass alles an Wasser in die Schwammkammer läuft. 

Man muß es etwas kürzen, damit es nicht auf der Trennwand aufliegt. Da ich keinen langen Ausfall des Filters gebrauchten konnte, habe ich es mit Heißkleber geklebt. War nach 5 Minuten trocken und hält bis jetzt perfekt.

Hier das Loch zur Befestigung der Screenmatic, oben:

  

Und der Bogen unten am Loch geklebt: 

  

Hier das HTSW DN 40/40 Teil:


----------



## teichern (7. Okt. 2018)

Alle die sich gefragt haben was man mit dem erheblichen Platz am Zugheber für den Schmutzablauf machen kann, da passen perfekt sechs 15 cm Bürsten in 40 cm rein. Insbesondere in meinem Fall bleibt dort eine große Menge Schmodder hängen und man kann sie sehr leicht einfach abspritzen. Voll würde ich sie allerdings nicht einfach so rausnehmen, da sie schön an der aufgeklappten Screenmatic hängen bleiben und die Mocke durch die Luft schleudern.


----------



## senator20_2000 (8. Okt. 2018)

Ja das stimmt mit dem Einlauf in die Fliterkammer ist den Oaseleuten mal wieder kein großer wurf gelungen.
Das mit den Bürsten hab ich bei meinem auch gemacht, ist schon erstaunlich was sich da ansammelt...
Aber warum hast du da lauter Bunte Filterschwämme? 
Ich hab bei mir nur (ja okay nicht Serie, die Groben sind gleich rausgeflogen...) die Orangenen drin....
Übrigens hab ich die Mittleren 4 Zeolitkörbe auch nicht drin, dafür aber einen (für große Meerwasseraquarien ausgelegten) Abschäumer...


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt mit dem Einlauf in die Fliterkammer ist den Oaseleuten mal wieder kein großer wurf gelungen.
> Das mit den Bürsten hab ich bei meinem auch gemacht, ist schon erstaunlich was sich da ansammelt...
> Aber warum hast du da lauter Bunte Filterschwämme?
> Ich hab bei mir nur (ja okay nicht Serie, die Groben sind gleich rausgeflogen...) die Orangenen drin....
> Übrigens hab ich die Mittleren 4 Zeolitkörbe auch nicht drin, dafür aber einen (für große Meerwasseraquarien ausgelegten) Abschäumer...



Der Biotec ist noch ganz neu, gerade 4 Wochen. An den Wechsel der groben Schwämme hatte ich auch schon gedacht, haben sich Deine Werte, bzw. das Wasser dadurch positiv verändert? Zur Zeit liegen meine „Quetsch-Intervalle“ noch bei 1,5 Tagen, da wären nur orange Schwämme wahrscheinlich nachteilig. Aber durchaus eine gute Idee.

Da das Zeolith auch noch neu ist, habe ich es erstmal so gelassen, allerdings hatte ich auch bereits überlegt die Kammer vollständig mit __ Hel-x zu füllen (statisch) und zu belüften. Den Ablauf kann man mit Siebrohr und Flexkappe, oder einem Pumpen Vorfilter bedecken, so kann kein Helix rausschwimmen. So kommen nochmal fast 50l Helix dazu. Ich warte aber noch ab, schaue wie die Werte sich entwickeln und entscheide dann wie die Kammer genutzt wird.


----------



## LotP (8. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Der Biotec ist noch ganz neu, gerade 4 Wochen. An den Wechsel der groben Schwämme hatte ich auch schon gedacht, haben sich Deine Werte, bzw. das Wasser dadurch positiv verändert? Zur Zeit liegen meine „Quetsch-Intervalle“ noch bei 1,5 Tagen, da wären nur orange Schwämme wahrscheinlich nachteilig. Aber durchaus eine gute Idee.
> 
> Da das Zeolith auch noch neu ist, habe ich es erstmal so gelassen, allerdings hatte ich auch bereits überlegt die Kammer vollständig mit __ Hel-x zu füllen (statisch) und zu belüften. Den Ablauf kann man mit Siebrohr und Flexkappe, oder einem Pumpen Vorfilter bedecken, so kann kein Helix rausschwimmen. So kommen nochmal fast 50l Helix dazu. Ich warte aber noch ab, schaue wie die Werte sich entwickeln und entscheide dann wie die Kammer genutzt wird.


Als ehemaliger Besitzer einer 36iger Screenmatic (Vorgängermodel) kann ich das nicht empfehlen.
1. Die Schwämme: Die halten Jahre: Ich habe mir nach ~5 Jahren ein zweites Packet gekauft. Damit (was ich idR jährlich (teils auch nur alle 2 Jahre)) wenn ich die richtig sauber mach - also ausserhalb des Filters - gleich einen Ersatz habe. Hier bietet sich an, nicht alle gleichzeitig zu wechseln (-> Filterbaktierien auf dem Schwamm) - zumindest, wenn du nicht anschließend noch mal ne Biologie hast.
Insgesamt ist es nicht nötig sie so oft auszudrücken. Bei entsprechender UVC und Algenaufkommen die Algen aus der Auffangkammer alle ein bis zwei Tage - ja, aber Schwämme ausdrücken langt 1x pro Woche.

2. Helix in die 2. Kammer: Mach das nicht! Ich habe das selbst mal gemacht, damit wirst du nicht glücklich werden. Das Helix geht - v.a. beim entleeren - in die Verrohrung unter den Schwämmen. Dauert ewig, bis das wieder rausgeht und ist sehr nervig. Nach nem halben Jahr oder so, wenn das Zeolith verbraucht ist, dann schmeiß das aus den Säulen raus und pack statt dessen Helix in die Säulen.

Ansonsten kann man eine weitere Biokommen nach der Screenmatic empfehlen. Das Ding ist ein super mechanischer Filter (als solches habe ich auch die Schwämme betrachtet), aber Biomäßig ist es an der unteren Grenze angesiedelt. Einen IBC mit Helix hinten dran zu hängen ist wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

Danke Säp,

daran (Helix in den Kanälen) hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, obwohl man es ja etwas größer wählen könnte. Die Zeolith Säulen sind dann vielleicht wirklich etwas zu klein, da könnte man eher nochmal Japanmatte oder Schwämme verwenden, oder das Zeolith doch einfach wieder neu auffüllen. Carsten hatte bereits auf günstige Alternativen zum Original von Oase hingewiesen.

Ich denke auch das ich lieber eine nachfolgende Biokammer mit Helix einbaue, der Auslauf ist ja noch ausreichend hoch, so muß sie nicht so extrem tief in den Boden. Das wird am Ende mehr Sinn machen und wenn der Winter die restlichen Stauden beseitigt hat, kann man in Ruhe seine Grabung planen.

Gruß Hans


----------



## dizzzi (8. Okt. 2018)

Also ich quetsche die Schwämme 1x im Jahr. Wenn der Filter in den Winterschlaf geht.
Habe aber nur 6 ca. 40-50cm Kois.
Goldfische und Nasen sind noch zu vernachlässigen.
Lg

Udo


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Also ich quetsche die Schwämme 1x im Jahr. Wenn der Filter in den Winterschlaf geht.
> Habe aber nur 6 ca. 40-50cm Kois.
> Goldfische und Nasen sind noch zu vernachlässigen.
> Lg
> ...



Hallo Udo, 

das macht Hoffnung! Wie haben den Filter erst 4 Wochen, aber das Wasser hat sich bereits extrem verbessert, obwohl das im Moment ja mehr mechanische Filterung ist. Leider ist nach einer "Vollsanierung" noch immer etwas Bodensatz da, den wir nicht mit Schlammsauger entfernen konnten. Zwischendruch sieht es wie ein Gebirgsbach aus, aber je nach Bewegung kommen dann eben wieder Schwebeteile zurück.

Was die Fische angeht liegen wir in etwa bei Deinem Besatz (ein großer Koi und __ Graskarpfen ca. 60 cm und 6 kleine 30 cm, alles Euro Kois), aber unsere Aquaforte O-Plus 15000 bringt gelitert leider nur 8-9000 l/h in den Filter, ist aber auch nur mit 55 mm Flexschlauch an einen der 1 1/2" angeschlossen. Darf ich fragen welche Pumpe, Leitung und UVC Du am Biotec hast? Wir stehen vor der Anschaffung eines Bitron 72 / 110 C oder Eco 110, sowie einer neuen Pumpe mit Regelung. Die UVC hätte ja noch etwas Zeit.

LG Hans


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

Kleines Update! Leider sind die Bögen heute abgefallen! Ich schätze der Heißkleber und der Kunststoff vom Biotec passen nicht perfekt, am HT Bogen hat der Kleber sehr gut gehalten. Habe das ganze nochmal gereinigt, angeschliffen und nochmal sehr sorgsam geklebt. Wenn das nicht hält versuche ich Silikon, falls nicht eine andere Empfehlung kommt. Notfalls könnte man auch schrauben mit Gummiunterlegscheibe. Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## DbSam (8. Okt. 2018)

Du kannst Deinen neuen Screenmatic auch gern weiter verbasteln ...
Sicherlich lässt er sich dann später besser verkaufen. 

Interessant zu wissen wäre die Menge vom überlaufenden Wasser.
Wenn da ein paar Literchen in der Stunde fehlgeleitet werden, davon sollte die Welt wirklich nicht untergehen.
Ich kann auf den Fotos leider nicht erkennen, welche Funktion diesem Loch zugedacht ist. Wäre vielleicht wichtig zu wissen.

Ansonsten, wenn ich so etwas wirklich basteln wollen würde, dann würde ich das HT-Stück warm verformen. Und zwar so, dass es in die viereckige Aussparung passt.
Alles andere ist vermutlich Pfusch am Bau.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (8. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn da ein paar Literchen in der Stunde fehlgeleitet werden, davon sollte die Welt wirklich nicht untergehen.
> Ich kann auf den Fotos leider nicht erkennen, welche Funktion diesem Loch zugedacht ist. Wäre vielleicht wichtig zu wissen.



Das Loch dient nur als Halterung für die Screenmatic Füße. Im Oase Forum wurde das auch diskutiert, aber offensichtlich handelt es sich um einen zu vernachlässigenden Fehler. Die Menge hängt stark von der Pumpleistung ab und wenn die Screenmatic läuft wird es deutlich stärker. Bei meinem geringen Durchlauf kommt es ja auf jeden Tropfen an. lol Nicht das ich hier noch trocken laufe!


----------



## dizzzi (8. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> ... Darf ich fragen welche Pumpe, Leitung und UVC Du am Biotec hast? ...LG Hans


Ich setze OASE-Technik Screenmatic36 mit AquaMax EcoTwin 20000 (z.Zt. gedrosselt auf 50%), Bitron C 110W, AquaSkim 40 und einer 1 1/2"-Leitung ein.
LG

Udo


----------



## teichern (9. Okt. 2018)

Danke für die Info. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob Bitron 72, 110, oder sogar Eco 120. Bei einem Angebot für den Eco würde ich den wahrscheinlich nehmen.

In meinem Beitrag zum Heiligen Gral der Pumpe wurde mir gerade dringend geraten den Schlauch Querschnitt zu erhöhen, der ist jetzt innen bei 55 mm mit 2“ Anschlüssen. Meine 15000er hatte in Biotec Höhe bereits 4000 l Verlust. So haben mir alle geraten noch größer zu gehen.


----------

